# navigation



## Sibbe2k (5. Januar 2003)

hi,

ich habe mal eine frage an die etwas erfahreneren leute hier, auf http://mymtw.de findet sich eine sehr interessante navigation wie ich finde, wisst ihr wie man selbige umsetzen kann? also das die verschiedenen reiter eine eigene farbe haben und darunter dann die unterpunkte erscheinen?


mfg sibbe


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Januar 2003)

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--

function tdclr (tdid,clr) {
  document[tdid].style.bgColor = clr;
}

//-->
</script>
</head>

<body>

<table>
 <tr>
  <td name="zelle1" onmouseover="tdclr('zelle1','#C0C0C0')" onmouseout="tdclr('zelle1','#FFFFFF')">text</td>
  <td name="zelle2" onmouseover="tdclr('zelle2','#DADADA')" onmouseout="tdclr('zelle2','#FFFFFF')">text2</td>
 </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```

das wäre der text zum farbe-wechseln... das mit der kategorie ist einfach nur plain-text, der beim neu-laden der seite erscheint. *rat*


----------



## Gumbo (5. Januar 2003)

Könnte man nicht besser mit this arbeiten?


----------

